# la seva = "-ne?"



## new_user_

Hola, tinc un dubte sobre quin pronom fer servir, i si cal fer-ne servir cap a la frase:

[FONT='Calibri','sans-serif'][...] per a reafirmar la creativitat dels nostres artistes i augmentar _les seves_ possibilitats a l’estranger [..][/FONT]

Penso que potser hauria d'ésser: i augmentar-ne les possibilitats a l'estranger 

És correcte?

Gràcies!


----------



## avellanainphilly

Hola!
Crec que sí, que l'ús que fas del pronom és correcte. Aquí el 'ne' substitueix un complement nominal 'les possibilitats dels nostres artistes' 

fins ara,


----------



## new_user_

Moltíssimes gràcies!!

Salutacions!!


----------



## Numaios

Em sembla correcte, però has de tenir en compte que estàs substituint "dels nostres artistes", i no "la seva" (com sembla pel títol del post).


----------



## jaume60

Ok qmb el que s'ha dit.

Jaume


----------



## Keiria

Numaios said:


> Em sembla correcte, però has de tenir en compte que estàs substituint "dels nostres artistes", i no "la seva" (com sembla pel títol del post).


 
Sí, jo també diria que -ne substitueix a "dels nostres artistes", però què vol dir "les seves" sinó el mateix? Mai m'ho havia plantejat, però fixa't que "...augmentar les seves possibilitats..." és el mateix que dir "...augmentar les possibilitats dels nostres artistes..."

El que m'imagino és que no sempre hi ha aquesta relació: la seva ~ -ne (en). Però en aquest cas es podria interpretar així, oi?


----------



## Numaios

Jo em referia a un cas com ara aquest: _"Agafa *la seva* abans de marxar"_ --> _"Agafa*-la*_ abans de marxar", ja que pel títol havia interpretat alguna cosa semblant (un objecte directe).

I en el cas que preguntaven, és com si poguéssim abreujar el complement _les possibilitats dels nostres artistes a l'estranger_ de dues maneres. La primera, simplement per evitar la redundància, perquè s'acaba de dir un altre cop els nostres artistes, per tant:

_1. per a reafirmar la creativitat dels nostres artistes i augmentar les possibilitats dels nostres artistes a l’estranger
_ passa a ser:_
2. per a reafirmar la creativitat dels nostres artistes i augmentar __les seves possibilitats a l’estranger

_I la segona manera es substituir tot el complement del nom, fent servir un pronom feble. Però no es que primer substituim parcialment i després totalment, segons com ho veig jo, el pronom feble substitueix el complement original, el de la frase 1, i per tant:_

1. per a reafirmar la creativitat dels nostres artistes i augmentar les possibilitats dels nostres artistes a l’estranger
_ passa a ser:
_2. per a reafirmar la creativitat dels nostres artistes i augmentar-ne les __possibilitats a l’estranger

_És a dir, que no és que substituïm progressivament, sinó que són dues maneres diferenciades de fer-ho, per això deia que el fet d'afirmar que "-ne" substitueix "les seves" no em sembla exacte.

No sé si m'he explicat més bé o encara m'he embolicat més, però això és el que volia dir.


----------



## Keiria

Em sembla una molt bona explicació!


----------



## Numaios

Gràcies!


----------



## Namarne

Hola. 
Tot i que gramaticalment sembla que sigui el més correcte, a mi no em sona garibé el *-ne* en aquest cas. Jo optaria per "les seves possibilitats". 
Potser "dels nostres artistes" no és ben bé un complement del nom "possibilitats", encara que formalment sí. Hi ha alguna cosa implícita (les possibilitats _d'èxit_, _de reeixir_, _de triomf_...) que fa que grinyoli una mica aquest "augmentar-ne les possibilitats", almenys al meu parer.


----------

